# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 321

## elizabeth

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 321 for the week June 10 - 16, 2013.

*Links to UWN*
 Wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue321 
*In This Issue*

Ubuntu StatsUbuConLA 2013Ubuntu Forums - We're going socialWhat Is Going on With Juju? June 12 EditionMatt Fischer: Being a MOTUMartin Pitt: Ubuntu Saucy translations are now openDmitrijs Ledkovs: Now, less cryptic - Cryptsetup changes in SaucyJonathan Riddell: nice e-mailStephen M. Webb: Unity Maintenance for Ubuntu "Saucy Salamander"Stephen M. Webb: Ubuntu Desktop ConvergenceJono Bacon: The Ubuntu App Developer Cookbook AnnouncedHoward Chan: Multiple DEs for Ubuntu Studio (part 1)The Fridge: Certificates For Ubuntu MembersCharles Profitt: Testing: On To Saucy Salamader!Top 10 Ubuntu App Downloads for MayTaking the 'fun' out of OpenStackSystem76 Jumps on the Haswell Bandwagon with Two New Ubuntu LaptopsUbuntu up and running on Android min PCs with RK3188 chipsIn The BlogosphereOther Articles of InterestFeatured Audio and VideoWeekly Ubuntu Development Team MeetingsUpcoming Meetings and EventsUpdates and Security for 10.04, 12.04, 12.10 and 13.04And much more!

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (104975) -175 over last weekCritical (76) +/-0 over last weekUnconfirmed (51078) -207 # over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Ask Ubuntu Top 5 Questions this week*

==== Most Active Questions ====

Run same command again but as sudo http://askubuntu.com/questions/30083...in-but-as-sudoWhat does ~$ stand for? http://askubuntu.com/questions/30401...does-stand-forWhat's the best way to SSH to machines on the local network? http://askubuntu.com/questions/30522...-local-networkDoes the Ubuntu 13.04 disk image fit on a CD? http://askubuntu.com/questions/30308...ge-fit-on-a-cdDoes it make sense to create swap partitions for new installations nowadways? http://askubuntu.com/questions/29941...ions-nowadways

==== Top Voted New Questions ====

May I speak with someone about these applications for a grant proposal I am writing? http://askubuntu.com/questions/307728/How to install multiple versions of LibreOffice? http://askubuntu.com/questions/306420/Auto complete for often used command line commands? http://askubuntu.com/questions/308603/Where can I order a CD of Ubuntu? http://askubuntu.com/questions/306823/Differences between /bin, /sbin, /usr/bin, /usr/sbin, /usr/local/bin, /usr/local/sbin http://askubuntu.com/questions/308045/

People Contributing the best questions and answers this week: fossfreedom (http://askubuntu.com/users/14356/fossfreedom), Radu Radeanu (http://askubuntu.com/users/147044/radu-rdeanu), Steven Kath (http://askubuntu.com/users/142662/steven-kath), karel (http://askubuntu.com/users/94914/karel) and Qasim (http://askubuntu.com/users/85053/qasim)

Ask (and answer!) your own questions at http://askubuntu.com

*LoCo News*

*UbuConLA 2013*

Pablo Rubianes reports on the UbuConLA 2013 in Montevideo that attracted almost 300 people to the two-day event. He writes about the talks, a wonderful demo stand, and provides a photographic record of the event. There is a also a video message from Jono Bacon.

http://pablorubianes.wordpress.com/2...uconla-2013-2/

*Ubuntu Forums News*

*Ubuntu Forums - We're going social*

s.fox reports that the Ubuntu Forums now has a social media presence on Google+, Twitter, and Facebook.

http://serial-coder.co.uk/blog/2013/...-going-social/

*Ubuntu Cloud News*

*What Is Going on With Juju? June 12 Edition*

Jorge Castro gives an update on recent developments with juju, including updates to charms, testing, docs, and some upcoming events.

http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/06/1...ne-12-edition/

*The Planet*

*Matt Fischer: Being a MOTU*

Matt Fischer shares the story of the process that took him from contributor to MOTU (Masters of the Universe) status that he was granted on June 6. Fischer writes that his future plans include to "keep doing updates, complete a SRU, land my other debian package, sponsor some packages, and help other people achieve their goal of being a MOTU also."

http://www.mattfischer.com/blog/?p=478

*Martin Pitt: Ubuntu Saucy translations are now open*

Martin Pitt announces that translations are open in Launchpad for Saucy and puts out a call for translators.

http://www.piware.de/2013/06/ubuntu-...-are-now-open/

*Dmitrijs Ledkovs: Now, less cryptic - Cryptsetup changes in Saucy*

Dmitrijs Ledkovs writes about the latest changes to Cryptsetup in Saucy, and writes that he has "modified cryptsetup initramfs hooks to only include cryptsetup in the initramfs when necessary."

http://blog.surgut.co.uk/2013/06/now...hanges-in.html

*Jonathan Riddell: nice e-mail*

Jonathan Riddell shares an email he received from from a happy Kubuntu user.

http://blogs.kde.org/2013/06/12/nice-e-mail

*Stephen M. Webb: Unity Maintenance for Ubuntu "Saucy Salamander"*

Stephen M. Webb talks about the upcoming version of Unity in Ubuntu 13.10 and explains that there may be around "100 scopes" to meet search targets. He explains what these scopes are and writes about the ease with which users can make purchases without opening up a browser.

http://bregmatter.wordpress.com/2013...cy-salamander/

*Stephen M. Webb: Ubuntu Desktop Convergence*

Stephen Webb explains the highlights of Mir and Unity 8 coming to Ubuntu's multiplatform environment.

http://bregmatter.wordpress.com/2013...p-convergence/

*Jono Bacon: The Ubuntu App Developer Cookbook Announced*

Jono Bacon writes about the growth and interest in the Ubuntu SDK and announces the introduction of the Ubuntu App Developers Cookbook. He points potential users towards AskUbuntu and describes how answers there will be added to the cookbook.

http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/06/14/...ook-announced/

*Howard Chan: Multiple DEs for Ubuntu Studio (part 1)*

Howard Chan posts about Ubuntu Studio's plans to offer multiple desktop environments, why they have come to this decision and how they plan to make an extension in ubiquity where users can choose the desktop environment of their choice.

http://smartboyhw.tk/wordpress_smartboyhw/?p=63

*The Fridge: Certificates For Ubuntu Members*

Jono Bacon announces that Ubuntu Members will now have their membership officially recognized be receiving a printed certificate signed by Mark Shuttleworth, founder of the Ubuntu project. He writes that due to the large volume of members (769), the issuance of certificates is not automatic, and a link is provided for existing members to request the certificate.

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/14/...buntu-members/

*Charles Profitt: Testing: On To Saucy Salamader!*

Charles Profitt shares his strategy for testing upcoming Ubuntu releases and shares reasons why one would want to run a development release, including giving back to the community and that "bugs reported in the development release are much more likely to be fixed than those in stable releases."

http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2013/...ucy-salamader/

*Other Community News*

*Top 10 Ubuntu App Downloads for May*

John Pugh presents the top 10 downloads for both paid and free apps for the month of May and invites new submissions to the Ubuntu Software Center. Top apps include Stormcloud, Fluendo DVD Player, Steam, and Motorbike.

http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/06/...loads-for-may/

*Canonical News*

*Taking the 'fun' out of OpenStack*

Mark Baker writes about OpenStack and Canonical's "unique position" in the ecosystem with "the majority of OpenStack clouds running on Ubuntu." Drawing from Mark Shuttleworth's successful demonstration at the OpenStack Design Summit, Baker writes that "OpenStack is growing up" and "Canonical aim[s] to be with it every step of the way."

http://blog.canonical.com/2013/06/11...-of-openstack/

*In The Press*

*System76 Jumps on the Haswell Bandwagon with Two New Ubuntu Laptops*

Pulkit Chandna of MaximumPC writes that System 76's ninth generation of the Gazelle professional laptop running Ubuntu 13.04 has been launched. He also looks at the Galago UltraPro and lists the specifications of both models.

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/new...ntu_laptops200

*Ubuntu up and running on Android min PCs with RK3188 chips*

Brad Linder at Liliputing writes: "Earlier this month Rikomagic released Linux source code for the MK802 IV mini PC with an RK3188 chip. Now a handful of people have used that code as a starting point for running Ubuntu Linux on similar devices, including the QC802 and Tronsmart T428."

http://liliputing.com/2013/06/ubuntu...188-chips.html

*In The Blogosphere*

*Things to Consider when Purchasing Ubuntu Laptops*
Matt Hartley of Datamation examines the advantages and disadvantages of buying laptops with Ubuntu pre-installed, laptops without an OS installed, and putting Ubuntu on laptops with Windows installed.

http://www.datamation.com/open-sourc...u-laptops.html

*Lubuntu 13.10 Changes: Firefox, zRAM Added By Default, LightDM Used For The Lock Screen*

Andrew of WebUpd8 writes that Lubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander, the LXDE Ubuntu flavour, has switched to Firefox as the default web browser, replacing Chromium. Other changes include the addition of zRAM by default and the removal of Xscreensaver as Lubuntu now uses LightDM for the lock screen.

http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/lubun...ram-added.html

*Debate Continues on Ubuntu 13.10's Default Browser*

Joey-Elijah Sneddon of OMG! Ubuntu! writes about the continuing discussion on switching from Firefox to Chromium in Ubuntu 13.10. He announces the result of a survey to asking the websites readers which browser they prefer and concludes that almost 50% of Linux users use something that isn't the default.

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/u...ch-to-chromium

*Ubuntu Touch Apps Available In Ubuntu 13.10*

Joey-Elijah Sneddon of OMG! Ubuntu! writes about some of the new Ubuntu Touch Core apps that have appeared in the Ubuntu Software Store. He takes a look at Gallery, Media Player, Notes, and Web Browser.

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/u...ubuntu-desktop

*Mir Still Causing Concerns By Ubuntu Derivatives*

Michael Larabel of Phoronix writes that Ubuntu derivatives, such as KDE-based Kubuntu, continue to fear the Canonical's planned adoption of the Mir Display server and looks at the various options available.

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTM4OTU

*Other Articles of Interest*

Debian Project News - Jun 10th, 2013 - http://www.debian.org/News/weekly/2013/12/RHEL 7 Linux To Use GNOME 3 Classic Mode - http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTM4ODgIBM to bring Linux KVM virtualization to its Power server line - http://www.zdnet.com/ibm-to-bring-li...ne-7000016755/Linux International boss: Lack of games harmed desktop adoption - http://www.techradar.com/us/news/sof...option-1159002Red Hat CEO: Open Source is Not Just About Cost - http://www.datamation.com/open-sourc...bout-cost.htmlRed Hat shakes up OpenStack lineup - http://www.itworld.com/software/3607...enstack-lineup

*Featured Audio and Video*

*Ubuntu Ohio - Burning Circle: Burning Circle Episode 117*

Stephen Michael Kellat brings a replay of a portion of the Voice of America program _Issues in the News_ that discusses the situation involving the NSA spying matter. Also mentioned was the need to settle a date and time for a business meeting for Ubuntu Ohio to dispose of some pending matters.

http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/151

*Saucy Ubuntu Touch [demo video]*

Jorge Castro has made a short video to demonstrate Saucy Ubuntu Touch.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8kmI...ature=youtu.be

*Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S06E16 - I Know What You Did Last Ubuntu*

Some of the news that Tony Whitmore and the rest of the UUPC team bring in this episode include:

An interview with Daniel Fore about ElementaryOS, an Ubuntu derivative.Sharing some Command Line Lurve: ubuntu-support-status.A chat about getting a new job, upgrading a desktop's hardware, and Internet meat.

http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2013/06...d-last-ubuntu/

*Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings*

Kernel Team - June 11, 2013 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting/2013-06-11Security Team - June 10, 2013 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Security/20130610Server Team - June 11, 2013 -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Server/20130611

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

For upcoming meetings and events please visit the calendars at fridge.ubuntu.com: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/

*Updates and Security for 10.04, 12.04, 12.10 and 13.04*

*Security Updates*

[USN-1871-1] xserver-xorg-video-openchrome vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002155.html[USN-1872-1] PHP vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002156.html[USN-1873-1] telepathy-gabble vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002157.html[USN-1874-1] DBus vulnerability - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002158.html[USN-1875-1] OpenStack Keystone vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002159.html[USN-1876-1] Linux kernel vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002160.html[USN-1877-1] Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002161.html[USN-1878-1] Linux kernel vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002162.html[USN-1879-1] Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002163.html[USN-1880-1] Linux kernel (Quantal HWE) vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002164.html[USN-1881-1] Linux kernel vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002165.html[USN-1882-1] Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002166.html[USN-1883-1] Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002167.html

*Ubuntu 10.04 Updates*

openssl 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.15 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/013700.htmllinux-backports-modules-2.6.32 2.6.32-48.50 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/013701.htmllinux-meta 2.6.32.48.55 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/013702.htmllinux-meta 2.6.32.48.55 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/013703.htmllinux-ports-meta 2.6.32.48.40 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/013704.htmllinux-backports-modules-2.6.32 2.6.32-48.50 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/013705.htmllinux-ports-meta 2.6.32.48.40 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/013706.htmllinux 2.6.32-48.110 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/013707.htmllinux 2.6.32-48.110 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/013708.htmllinux-meta-ec2 2.6.32.353.34 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/013709.htmllinux-meta-ec2 2.6.32.353.34 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/013710.htmllinux-ec2 2.6.32-353.66 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/013711.htmllinux-ec2 2.6.32-353.66 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/013712.html

End of Life - April 2015 (Server)

*Ubuntu 12.04 Updates*

linux-armadaxp 3.2.0-1621.32 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019659.htmlopenssl 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019660.htmldkimpy 0.5.3-0ubuntu0.0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019661.htmlxserver-xorg-video-openchrome-lts-quantal 1:0.3.1-0ubuntu1~precise3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019662.htmlxserver-xorg-video-openchrome 1:0.2.904+svn1050-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019663.htmlxen 4.1.2-2ubuntu2.9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019664.htmlxserver-xorg-video-openchrome 1:0.2.904+svn1050-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019665.htmlxserver-xorg-video-openchrome-lts-quantal 1:0.3.1-0ubuntu1~precise3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019666.htmlxen 4.1.2-2ubuntu2.9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019667.htmlrhythmbox-ubuntuone 4.2.0-0ubuntu0.0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019668.htmltelepathy-gabble 0.16.0-0ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019669.htmltelepathy-gabble 0.16.0-0ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019670.htmladobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.291-0precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019671.htmladobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.291-0precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019672.htmlflashplugin-nonfree 11.2.202.291ubuntu0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019673.htmlflashplugin-nonfree 11.2.202.291ubuntu0.12.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019674.htmlqemu-kvm 1.0+noroms-0ubuntu14.9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019675.htmlcentrifydc 5.1.0-497-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019676.htmlnagios-nrpe 2.12-5ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019677.htmllinux 3.2.0-48.74 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019678.htmllinux-backports-modules-3.2.0 3.2.0-48.36 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019679.htmllinux-backports-modules-3.2.0 3.2.0-48.36 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019680.htmllinux-meta 3.2.0.48.58 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019681.htmllinux 3.2.0-48.74 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019682.htmllinux-meta 3.2.0.48.58 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019683.htmllinux-meta-armadaxp 3.2.0.1621.27 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019684.htmllinux-meta-armadaxp 3.2.0.1621.27 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019685.htmllinux-lowlatency 3.2.0-48.50 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019686.htmllinux-armadaxp 3.2.0-1621.32 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019687.htmllinux-lowlatency 3.2.0-48.50 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019688.htmllinux-meta-lowlatency 3.2.0.48.37 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019689.htmllinux-meta-lowlatency 3.2.0.48.37 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019690.htmllinux-armadaxp 3.2.0-1621.32 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019691.htmllinux-lts-quantal 3.5.0-34.55~precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019692.htmllinux-signed-lts-quantal 3.5.0-34.55~precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019693.htmllinux-lts-quantal 3.5.0-34.55~precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019694.htmllinux-signed-lts-quantal 3.5.0-34.55~precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019695.htmllinux-meta-lts-quantal 3.5.0.34.41 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019696.htmllinux-meta-lts-quantal 3.5.0.34.41 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019697.htmllinux-lts-quantal_3.5.0-34.55~precise1_amd64.tar.gz - - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019698.htmllinux-ti-omap4 3.2.0-1433.44 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019699.htmllinux-ti-omap4 3.2.0-1433.44 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019700.htmllinux-meta-ti-omap4 3.2.0.1433.32 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019701.htmllinux-ti-omap4 3.2.0-1433.44 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019702.htmllinux-meta-ti-omap4 3.2.0.1433.32 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019703.htmldbus 1.4.18-1ubuntu1.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019704.htmldbus 1.4.18-1ubuntu1.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019705.htmllsb 4.0-0ubuntu20.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019706.htmllinux-lts-raring 3.8.0-25.37~precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019707.htmllinux-meta-lts-raring 3.8.0.25.24 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019708.htmllinux-signed-lts-raring 3.8.0-25.37~precise1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019709.htmllinux-lts-raring_3.8.0-25.37~precise1_amd64.tar.gz - - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019710.htmlcentrifydc 5.1.0-497-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019711.htmlcentrifydc 5.1.0-497-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019712.htmllazr.restfulclient 0.12.0-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/pr...ne/019713.html

End of Life - April 2017

*Ubuntu 12.10 Updates*

linux-armadaxp 3.5.0-1616.24 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014004.htmlopenssl 1.0.1c-3ubuntu2.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014005.htmldkimpy 0.5.3-0ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014006.htmlxserver-xorg-video-openchrome 1:0.3.1-0ubuntu1.12.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014007.htmlxen 4.1.3-3ubuntu1.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014008.htmlxserver-xorg-video-openchrome 1:0.3.1-0ubuntu1.12.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014009.htmlxen 4.1.3-3ubuntu1.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014010.htmlgnome-shell 3.6.3.1-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014011.htmltelepathy-gabble 0.16.1-2ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014012.htmltelepathy-gabble 0.16.1-2ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014013.htmladobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.291-0quantal1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014014.htmladobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.291-0quantal1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014015.htmlflashplugin-nonfree 11.2.202.291ubuntu0.12.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014016.htmlflashplugin-nonfree 11.2.202.291ubuntu0.12.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014017.htmllinux-backports-modules-3.5.0 3.5.0-34.23 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014018.htmllinux-backports-modules-3.5.0 3.5.0-34.23 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014019.htmllinux-signed 3.5.0-34.55 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014020.htmllinux-signed 3.5.0-34.55 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014021.htmllinux-meta 3.5.0.34.50 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014022.htmllinux-meta 3.5.0.34.50 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014023.htmldbus 1.6.4-1ubuntu4.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014035.htmllinux 3.5.0-34.55 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014024.htmllinux-meta-armadaxp 3.5.0.1616.22 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014025.htmllinux-meta-armadaxp 3.5.0.1616.22 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014026.htmllinux 3.5.0-34.55 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014027.htmllinux-meta-lowlatency 3.5.0.34.31 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014028.htmllinux-meta-lowlatency 3.5.0.34.31 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014029.htmllinux-lowlatency 3.5.0-34.36 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014030.htmllinux-meta-ti-omap4 3.5.0.226.26 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014031.htmllinux-ti-omap4 3.5.0-226.39 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014032.htmllinux-meta-ti-omap4 3.5.0.226.26 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014033.htmllinux-ti-omap4 3.5.0-226.39 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014034.htmllinux_3.5.0-34.55_amd64.tar.gz - - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014036.htmllinux-lowlatency 3.5.0-34.36 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014037.htmllinux-armadaxp 3.5.0-1616.24 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014038.htmllinux-armadaxp 3.5.0-1616.24 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014039.htmldbus 1.6.4-1ubuntu4.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014040.htmllsb 4.0-0ubuntu26.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014041.htmlisc-dhcp 4.2.4-1ubuntu10.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014042.htmlkeystone 2012.2.4-0ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014043.htmlkeystone 2012.2.4-0ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/qu...ne/014044.html

End of Life - April 2014

*Ubuntu 13.04 Updates*

muon 2.0.1-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010338.htmlgtk2-engines-oxygen 1.3.3-2ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010339.htmllinux-meta-ppc 3.8.0.11.12 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010340.htmllinux-ppc 3.8.0-11.17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010341.htmlopenssl 1.0.1c-4ubuntu8.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010342.htmldkimpy 0.5.3-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010343.htmlxserver-xorg-video-openchrome 1:0.3.1-0ubuntu1.13.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010344.htmlxen 4.2.1-0ubuntu3.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010345.htmlxserver-xorg-video-openchrome 1:0.3.1-0ubuntu1.13.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010346.htmlxen 4.2.1-0ubuntu3.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010347.htmltortoisehg 2.4-2ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010348.htmlfaketime 0.8-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010349.htmlphp5 5.4.9-4ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010350.htmlphp5 5.4.9-4ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010351.htmltelepathy-gabble 0.16.5-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010352.htmltelepathy-gabble 0.16.5-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010353.htmladobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.291-0raring1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010354.htmladobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.291-0raring1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010355.htmlgit-annex 3.20121112ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010356.htmlflashplugin-nonfree 11.2.202.291ubuntu0.13.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010357.htmlflashplugin-nonfree 11.2.202.291ubuntu0.13.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010358.htmlubuntu-release-upgrader 1:0.192.11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010359.htmloxygen-gtk3 1.1.4-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010360.htmlmesa 9.1.3-0ubuntu0.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010361.htmldbus 1.6.8-1ubuntu6.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010362.htmllinux-meta-ti-omap4 3.5.0.226.26 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010363.htmllinux-meta-ti-omap4 3.5.0.226.26 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010364.htmllinux-ti-omap4 3.5.0-226.39 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010365.htmllinux-ti-omap4 3.5.0-226.39 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010366.htmldbus 1.6.8-1ubuntu6.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010367.htmlpm-utils 1.4.1-9git1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010368.htmllsb 4.0-0ubuntu27.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010369.htmlisc-dhcp 4.2.4-5ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010370.htmllinux-signed 3.8.0-25.37 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010371.htmllinux-meta 3.8.0.25.43 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010372.htmllinux 3.8.0-25.37 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010373.htmllinux-ppc 3.8.0-11.17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010374.htmllinux-meta-ppc 3.8.0.11.12 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010375.htmllinux-lowlatency 3.8.0-25.17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010376.htmllinux-meta-lowlatency 3.8.0.25.13 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010377.htmllinux_3.8.0-25.37_amd64.tar.gz - - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010378.htmlkeystone 1:2013.1.1-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010379.htmlkeystone 1:2013.1.1-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ne/010380.html

End of Life - January 2014

*Subscribe*

Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news

*Archives*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Elizabeth Krumbach JosephPaul WhiteTiago CarrondoJim ConnettMatt RudgeAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License - http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------

